# Hexadezimale Zahlen



## BillGatez (24. Mai 2004)

Tach Zusammen,

Folgende Fragen :
- Wie kann ich hex-Zahlen ausgeben bzw. schreiben in Form von FF anstatt 0xFF  ?
- Wie erzeuge ich eine hex-Zahl aus einer Dezimal-Zahl ?
- Wie rechne ich mit Hex-Zahlen und gebe auch als Ergebnis eine Hex-Zahl aus ?

MfG B.G.


----------



## Reality (24. Mai 2004)

> Wie erzeuge ich eine hex-Zahl aus einer Dezimal-Zahl ?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre:

```
Integer.toHexString();
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Mai 2004)

Hier findest du infos zur Umwandlung von Hex, Oct, Bin und Dez:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=374


----------

